# Peeing in his bed



## stanleyboy (Jan 30, 2013)

Stanley is 10 weeks and we cannot seem to get him to stop peeing in his bed(s). We take him out after every nap, every meal, every play time, out for walks, etc. We are keeping an eye on him all the time and we thought we were doing everything for potty training correctly. Sometimes after we spend time outside (and he may or may not pee) he will come inside and sit on his bed and then immediately start peeing on it. We have washed two of his beds and he continues to keep peeing on them (not sure if we need to just throw these out because of the scent on them). We just bought him another bed that he absolutely loves and then within 24 hours pee'd on it! He only pee'd once or twice in his crate and he has stopped that, but how do we get him to stop peeing in his beds? Any suggestions? 

Overall, he seems like he's getting the hang of potty training - goes outside most of the time or on a potty pad, pooing seems okay too. But we feel like he may be intentionally peeing on his beds... Help!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Put the beds up until he's older. Riley peed on her bed when she was little, so we put it up until she was 6 months old & she did fine after that.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

There is A hole in your technique. Pups don't go somewhere unless they think its appropriate. They don't Luke soiling there beds as a rule. So you've confused pup somehow.

Go back to day one and start retraining. Clean all bedding with your fave brand of sanitizer with odour remover to ensure no trace.

Wait outside with pup till it goes........no matter how long it takes or how cold you get. Your taking pup in before going, so it hits warm air of the house and.....gush.

If pup won't go, take out a warm wet paper towel and wipe It's bits with it. This is what mothers do in the whelping box. They usually go straight away.

The last but not least is what you do when pup goes on the bed. Firstly mop it up with a paper towel, take pup and paper towel outside. Place paper towel and pup down. The instant pup sniffs it, reward/praise.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our breeder told us no beds until Miles completely potty trained because if he pees on them, it's hard to get the scent out and he will continue to do it. He would also want to bite them and had to learn what is and is not a toy. At 16 weeks we introduced the bed for supervised times and he was left alone with a bed about 5 months. 

We used old towels in his crates until he was potty trained.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Our puppy is 10 weeks as well.
She loves her crate and there are no accidents in there.
She also loves her bed but we took it away early so that she got comfortable sleeping/going in the crate.
We just brought the bed out yesterday to see what happens and she pee'd on it. haha
So I think we will keep it hidden for a while longer.


----------

